# Highland Minimeet 7 - 10 September



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Highland Minimeet 2012
On the strength of the success of the Highland gathering last weekend I recommend that you sign up soon for the Minimeet. We had 18 vans, 4 or 5 forums represented, and 40 odd peeps (that's right, very odd) and 22 of them went to the Dores for a meal. Thank you all for coming and making it the success it was. Quite a record - and an excellent mix of people! We did not have the best weather but it was dry and sunny on the first night for the BBQ and dry again for the BBQ on Sunday, with little wind and only a few midges.

Minimeet Dates: 7th - 10th September
Venue: Brin Herb Nursery IV2 6XD - www.brinherbnursery.co.uk

Everyone welcome, but depending on numbers, we may need to limit numbers of vans/people going to Dores.  I already have about half a dozen names down. Usual format - as it seems to work (Let me know if you think differently, or have any other ideas) with BBQs and a trip to Loch Ness and the Dores Inn.
We are still waiting for our impromptu ceilidh, so bring your musical instruments. The nearest we got to it was at last year's gathering when our Dutch friend "Piper" played his …………………… you guessed it, (bag)pipes.
I will be posting more information in due course, but in the mean time if you are going to be around why not come and join us?


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Anyone out there*

Where has the summer gone???????? Come to think of it where is everyone? I've started talking to myself, I think ...... but anyway ....

Only just over 3 weeks to go............................... 8 vans from 3 forums so far, but hope for more ........................ there is plenty of space.

Proposed plan - although variations considered:
Friday 7th September informal gathering in the Schoolroom - bring your own bottle

Saturday 8th September - BBQ. Bring food enough for yourselves, but be prepaared to share it. That way we all get a varied selection of grub.

Sunday lunchtime trip to Loch Ness and Dores Inn. You don't need to eat there, just enjoy the surroundings, but if you want to go let me know as numbers may be limited! If you think you could offer your services as a driver for the community minibus let me know - we will need a few details.

All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Who's for some lobster?*

11 vans booked 3 forums represented - But no-one Facts 

Plenty of space for more!

Final Plan for the Minimeet - you can join in all or none of the below:

Friday 7th September: Informal drinks/coffee (BYOB) in the Schoolroom from 6pm.

Saturday 8th September: BBQ from 6pm Bring enough food for yourself to cook and share - or if you prefer it bring something special, to share. Barnacle is bringing some lobster - Many Thanks Bill. Donations of charcoal, baps, salads etc are always welcome. And remember your drinks!

BTW the Schoolroom is closed for the season, but if there is a demand we will open for our popular £5.00 lunches and/or teas/coffees and cakes on Saturday from 12 - 4.00pm. Let me know if you are interested, on Friday evening.

Sunday 9th September: 10am working party - to work off the food and drink from Saturday.
Trip to Dores Inn, 12.45pm. Lunch booked for 1.30pm. If you have not already done so, please let me know as soon as possible numbers for the bus to Dores, and if you want to be booked in for lunch. Numbers may have to be limited.

However numbers are not limited for the minimeet - so if anyone else wants to come - just let me know!
IT'S FREE

all the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Margaret and Angus,
Sorry we won't be there for another fun weekend but we are currently over the water (Brugge) and heading further south so we won't be back for quite a while yet.
We hope all goes well and that everybody has fun.
Tony & Sue


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*meal at Sores.*

hi m & b. book me in for the Sores meal please. Also I am teetotal & would be happy to drive community bus if needed.
thanks. 
Steve


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: meal at Sores.*



Steveboy said:


> hi m & b. book me in for the Sores meal please. Also I am teetotal & would be happy to drive community bus if needed.
> thanks.
> Steve


You're booked, Steve 
As has already been mentioned - there will be lobster on the BBQ. Can you let me know if you want some - I need to let Bill know tomorrow how many to bring.
Will PM re driving.
Don't think I am not speaking, Tony, it is just that I am not speaking :? However I will get my tongue back in a couple of weeks when we too will be over the water  
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry we can't make it this time Margaret, say hello to Bill for me - wish I was there to enjoy the lobster

Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*HELP!*

We'll miss you, Chris, and your safari room. I have only just realised we will need some shelter 

Final call for lobster takers - will PM later, Barnacle, with final numbers.
Latest van numbers remain at 11 - we have lost some and gained some in the last week or so.

I'm looking for someone with a van with awning/safari room or other shelter happy to share covered space for the BBQ (well, not the fire, but the peeps)
We have got the use of a pagoda - but the wind will howl through it

Also required (well, useful) beach type windbreaks, outside lighting, and anything else to enhance the evening. Please remember some charcoal and your food and drink.

There is still space for the Dores trip - but if you have not already booked, let me know if you want to go as we still may have to limit numbers.

Will text, Steve, this afternoon, with email.

Looking forward to seeing you all on Friday
All the best and safe travels


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*WARNING*

We have a small problem 

Unfortunately we have no water to speak of and will not be able to guarantee fresh water for visitors, so please can I ask you all to bring as much water as you will need, with you, and if you have the space/containers a bit extra for those who don't have so much water/ storage/space.

This is a temporary problem - we have a well, and the water is pumped up, but the pump has failed, and as I speak it is in for repair. Hopefully it will be up and running again by the weekend, but if it isn't - there will be no water.

The knock on effect of this will be that unfortunatey I will not be able to open the Schoolroom for lunches on Saturday. It will NOT affect either the drinks on Friday or the BBQ.

Number of vans up to 12 Drew, who was here last time is coming.

Look forward to seeing you all,

All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks to you all for coming, without you it would not have been a success Particular thanks for the Lobsters, Bill and for driving to and from Dores, Steve. I hope everyone enjoyed it - we certainly did. 

Any feedback - good or bad - welcome. Already planning Highland gatering and minimeet (or 2) for next year. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pics*

Water back on Friday - almost 2 weeks after it went off. Hectic time preparing for trip, so little time for anything else before we go ............ but here are one or two pics

Preparing for the BBQ










The Lobster cooker










Some canine visitors










Loch Ness









Bill has a better one than this with everyone who came to Dores, excet Toni
so here's Toni


----------

